# Switch lockout



## TDonlan (Jul 7, 2011)

Hi.

I'm looking for a permanent lockout installation for a regular snap switch. I don't want to leave any of the temporary lockouts on as a permanent solution since they interfere with the switch operation.

I think some of the old motor starter switches used to have something on them that allowed you to lockout the device while not impairing the switch during normal conditions.

Took a quick look through T&B but not luck so far. Does anyone know of anything that would fit?

This is for some boiler room entrances. New boiler code here requires a disconnecting means at each entrance to a boiler room in case of gas leak. I'm told the inspector would like to see lockout means at each disconnecting means. I just don't want something to get in the way if they need to use the switch.

Thanks.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

​


----------



## chrisfnl (Sep 13, 2010)

Key switch?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

chrisfnl said:


> Key switch?


.....


TDonlan said:


> ..........I'm looking for a permanent lockout installation for a *regular snap switch*. ..............


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

This has been hanging around ....forever. There is no name on it and I don't know where I got it. :no: 


View attachment 8146


View attachment 8147


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Those manual motor starter lockout things are available from quite a few companies. Heck, just leafing through the Square D catalog, I see their part number is 2510 FL1. I've used them from Leviton before, and a couple other companies. 

The thing that worries me about a key switch is that there's not always a good way to hang a tag. With a lock, many of them have a place on the lock to write or engrave the owner, in which case you don't need to hang a tag. With a key switch alone, you must hang a tag to indicate who has the key (who's "owning" the fact that it's locked off. Multiple lockout gets a little bit trickier with a key switch also (you need to go to a lockable box, in that case, that you can drop that single key into).


----------



## chrisfnl (Sep 13, 2010)

I misread, should have paid more attention, a key switch would be right out to lunch. My apologies.


----------

